# Utah



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

ok so ill be going to SLC at the end of FEB. 
im in a little bit of a dilemna here.

i looked at various mtns that will accompany my snowboarding needs ( i.e. wide and long runs, not really crazy steeps )

from the dif trail maps that i looked at, all peaks are on average of 10k ft and the base lodge area is at around 8700ft which brings a total to around a 2000ft drop which is a bit shockingly small to me for being this "great Utah" since here on the east coast where i ride in Vermont, we have smaller peaks but the drops are within the same range as in Utah.

Am i looking at this all wrong or am i just Utah-rted from being over excited about this trip?

PLZ clarify people!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Utah is a great time. Depending on the mountain that you hit, you can have a blast! That being said, when I was there in January I had actually said to a buddy of mine "good God, I feel like I am in the Poconos." I suggest you hit the bigger mountains and challenge yourself. Be careful of places like The Canyons (which I have been to) or Park City (which I can't say much on). The Canyons just isn't that entertaining. However, a place like Snowbird or Brighton is well worth the trip. 

Think of current snowpack......Killington 119 inches (that is AWEFUL!!!) Stowe-165 inches....the Canyons 153 inches Powder Mountain-159 inches...I see your concern. 

However, Consider Jay (which has been doing much better as of recent) has 178 inches against Snowbird's 250 or Brighton's 280.....the snow is much much much better. With the more frequent snow cycles, you have a better chance of catching a storm.

Match that with open bowl riding at a place like Bird (you said you wanted wider runs....hit the bowls at Snowbird) and a totally different terrain experience compared to the East....you'll be fine with Utah. If you catch it with a decent snowfall....you'll be absolutely Utarded!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Utah is all about its super light and fluffy snow. I don't know anywhere that has comparable snow quality. In terms of vert, on a weekday you can easily do over 35,000 at snowbird because of the tram. That said the mountain isn't huge in terms of terrain. If you want tons of terrain go to vail which is friggin humongous.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Snowbird is huge. I remember being there years ago in March. We were so far out in one of the bowls we were afraid of not making it back into the lift on time to get back to the base. You won't run out of terrain there. And yes, you're really here for the SNOW. Light and fluffy powder. You should be able to catch a storm around that time. I'll be heading out the 22nd of Feb for a week. Don't worry so much about the drop since it'll be different terrain either way.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

im not really too concerned about the quantity of snow cuz i know ANY where has more snow than the east coast, so im not one of the spoiled brats out there who complain they "only" got 300" of snow ytd and its bumming their day.

im used to riding on a base depth of 30" and i still make fun out of it.

But thanx for all the info guys. i was considering the canyons but had a change of heart...so brighton and snowbird will def be in the picture


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Snowbird is huge. I remember being there years ago in March. We were so far out in one of the bowls we were afraid of not making it back into the lift on time to get back to the base. You won't run out of terrain there. And yes, you're really here for the SNOW. Light and fluffy powder. You should be able to catch a storm around that time. I'll be heading out the 22nd of Feb for a week. Don't worry so much about the drop since it'll be different terrain either way.


Hey Mag, since you and I are both from NY, how do the blues and black trails in Utah compare to the ones in VT or in the catskills.

Snowbird looks like it has a lot of those especially single and double diamonds, so im just worried that since its "UTAH" then the difficulty will be over the top.

is this true?

Can anyone answer this thats been riding on the east so that way i can compare it to something?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Hey Mag, since you and I are both from NY, how do the blues and black trails in Utah compare to the ones in VT or in the catskills.
> 
> Snowbird looks like it has a lot of those especially single and double diamonds, so im just worried that since its "UTAH" then the difficulty will be over the top.
> 
> ...


Mineral Basin http://www.snowbird.com/imagelib/trailmaps/trailmap_mineral.pdf

Bird Maps http://www.snowbird.com/imagelib/trailmaps/trailmap_snowbird.pdf

I'll chime-in until Mag offers his two pennies. I ride the east regularly. I'll be at Blue Mtn, PA on Wednesday and I get to Vermont/NH/UpState NY about 6 times a year. Snowbird and the Catskills (Hunter) are not related in any sense. But, there is a reason you are heading to Utah, right, to get out of the Catskill scene. 

When Riding at the Bird look to ride in two particular ares Mineral Basin and the Gad Valley. These are big (wide and doable) open runs that are accessed by the tram. After you get off the tram, walk past the warming hut towards where the other lifts are topping-off. Take that traverse run and Mineral Basin will be on your left. Gad Valley/Little Cloud will be on your Right. Drop into Mineral Basin by using runs like BluebyYou, Lone Star, and Big Dipper. You could even follow the little traverse run of Path to Paradise to Junior's Paradise. Once you got to the bottom of the Basin, catch the Baldy Express and take the greens back down.....they are fun open roller trails. Stay to riders left and you'll have a blast. You'll even get the opportunity to see the fat grumpy big sister of Snowbird.....Alta. Tell we all said to eff-off. Soon you'll be ballsy and start looking for the next best line as you ride the lifts back up. Once you exhaust your interest in Mineral Basin (the lifts back here are high-speed and you can get many runs, quickly) go to the top of the Mineral Basin Express, wander across the other side of the ridge, and drop-in where the double chair (Little CLoud) is unloading people. Runs like Road to Provo, Regulator Johnson, Shireen, and Last Choice are all yummy. Watch-out, there are unexpected chutes and drops here, but you will be able to go to the left or right of them as you approach them. If it looks too nasty, it probably is....look for an easier way down, it won't be hard to find. 

These ares are wide open, particularly Mineral Basin. You should do very well in this area. Be careful, there is a tight Chute that runs directly below the Mineral Basin lift, towards the bottom. If you want a comparison, think of Double DIpper/Cascade in Killington only much much wider and much much longer. Also, think of it like this......I'm not sure if you've ever been to Placid, but I be willing to bet you've never been there when the Slides are open! (Me Neither) Think of Utah as the Slides finally being open only a hell of a lot bigger!

Don't Psych yourself out. Go balls out, have a blast, just ride safe and you'll be fine. I assume you have somebody(s) to ride with. I'm jealous, brother....very jealous. You'll come back all snobby about the east coast snow!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Thx for the colorful and helpful reply NeednSnow.

that is actually what im exactly looking for. And it sure helps out even more coming from someone who is used to east coast riding.

I will probably print out your reply, and take it on the plane with me to memorize haha

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> Mineral Basin http://www.snowbird.com/imagelib/trailmaps/trailmap_mineral.pdf
> 
> Bird Maps http://www.snowbird.com/imagelib/trailmaps/trailmap_snowbird.pdf


ok so i think i got it now after studying that map. 
snowbird is like a pyramid, in which, when ur at hidden peak, u have the option of going down 1 of 2 different sides of the mtn, correct?

one side is the main face, and then other is the more mellower gal valley/mineral basin?

i also noticed dashed blue lines. i couldnt find no map legend. is that snowbirds way of indicating that its a single black or just a more diffcult blue?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

If you can ride the ice-coast you will be fine.......don't get intimidated....trust your skills and go into it knowing you got it....don't ever, ever question your ability....that is when you panic, stiffen up and screw yourself. All in the head my friend!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

CaptT said:


> If you can ride the ice-coast you will be fine.......don't get intimidated....trust your skills and go into it knowing you got it....don't ever, ever question your ability....that is when you panic, stiffen up and screw yourself. All in the head my friend!


tis very true...i do trust my skills in the east, and im going to have to do the same in Utah.
Its just i dont know what to expect when i go there and i have this notion of Utah being a pro's mountain ( :dunno: ) 

Fear is the #1 killer, and im gonna start telling myself mind over matter!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Nah...maybe longer and steeper but definitely softer.....just start the mentality of :

I am gonna tear that shit apart.....


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I am gonna tear that shit apart


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

lol....that's the spirit!!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

While I can't remember as much detail about Snowbird as neednsnow does I wouldn't worry too much about the trails. Personally an Icy Blue is a lot tougher than their softer Diamonds IMO. Last time I went to Snowbird was 10 years ago and it was in March so it was a bit Icy in the morning until around 11. My friends decided to take some crazy diamond that didn't have enough snow cover. I can't remember the name but it was like a long wide chute with tress on both sides 10 feet above us. My legs were tired from trying to jump over the tree roots sticking out of the trail. :laugh:

But the bowls are beautiful, big, wide open and lots of fun especially when the snow got softer. Yes it was steeper diamonds than we have but was softer so it kind of compensates. I wouldn't worry about the greens and blues at all.

CaptT hit it on the head. You can tear it up out here. When I went to the Canyons one of the girls in the group from Colorado was complaining about how icy some spots were, the rest of us were like what? Where? That's packed powder where I'm from. :laugh: If you even get at least 3 inches of new snow you'll be fine on most of the diamonds IMO. No worries, you'll have fun.

What dates are you going? I'll be there from 2/23-3/3 and from the looks of it I might be going solo.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Magnum626 said:


> When I went to the Canyons one of the girls in the group from Colorado was complaining about how icy some spots were, the rest of us were like what? Where? That's packed powder where I'm from. :laugh: If you even get at least 3 inches of new snow you'll be fine on most of the diamonds IMO. No worries, you'll have fun.


Exactly, I've run across many westerners who wouldn't even ride on days that I was excited (CapT) and others who were a disaster on the ice while I was just grooving. I've told many people you learn in the east, you can ride anywhere. You just have to beware of cliffs and tree wells out west.

Palonia: Yeah, a Pyramid with an elongated peak is a good way to look at it. The front face, and then a back left (basin), and a back right. (Gad)


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> What dates are you going? I'll be there from 2/23-3/3 and from the looks of it I might be going solo.


thanks for the heads up. ok i feel more and more hyped up and more confident.

Ill be there from feb 27- mar 2. If ur going solo then u can join me and my girl. she'll prob be on the greens but i do want to explore the blues and blacks at the bowl.

PM me if ur interested.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> Palonia: Yeah, a Pyramid with an elongated peak is a good way to look at it. The front face, and then a back left (basin), and a back right. (Gad)


Good to know. Im off to study the trail map:laugh:
thanks again


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> Exactly, I've run across many westerners who wouldn't even ride on days that I was excited (CapT) and others who were a disaster on the ice while I was just grooving. I've told many people you learn in the east, you can ride anywhere. You just have to beware of cliffs and tree wells out west.



Hey now....I just had Vodka to drink and Dew Tour to spectate.....and we will ride.....we just wont PAY to ride! lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If it was always ice I would take up a different sport. Once you go pow there is no substitute.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

CaptT said:


> Hey now........and we will ride.....we just wont PAY to ride! lol


Thats what I tell the ladies!:cheeky4:



killclimbz said:


> If it was always ice I would take up a different sport. Once you go pow there is no substitute.


Absolutely agree. I am very very picky about my conditions, now. There are a few really cheap trips that I book, but I only ride when the snow falls. I've gotten soooo snobby about the riding. My new girl is a little confused because I try to keep every winter weekend open so that if a random storm does blow through, i am free to take a last-minute weekend trip to VT.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

It definitely becomes an obsession, you get that little feeling of being weightless and it's all over....



neednsnow said:


> Thats what I tell the ladies!:cheeky4:



Usually it's our gender doing the riding....:dunno::cheeky4:


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Mineral Basin http://www.snowbird.com/imagelib/trailmaps/trailmap_mineral.pdf
> 
> Bird Maps http://www.snowbird.com/imagelib/trailmaps/trailmap_snowbird.pdf
> 
> ...


Solid advice! Hey, I think I've done everything you said! :laugh:

I'm still thinking about chasing a storm at the Bird again this year, I'll keep you posted on that!

MDC


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

The two places Id recommend are the two youve thought of going to Canyons and Brighton. The reason being is because these two places have good terrain for groups with people of varying abilities. Many Brighton runs that are nice wide groomers for your girl will offer lots of natural rollers and jibs along the sides for you. Another good thing about Brighton is that there are many runs where your girl can go down a nice long groomer and the run beside it will be a bit more challenging yet both merge at the bottom to the same lift. The canyons just has ungodly amounts of long groomers that are still fun to ride for all abilities. 

I dont really see where you would have trouble riding at Snowbird I just think its a tad harder when you have a varying abilities within a group there. Plus really to get the great benefit of the Bird you want a nice day with lots of new snow so you can enjoy the bowls chutes and many drops. 

As far as getting wrapped up in vertical feet I wouldnt be too worried about the numbers. If you take a run at Brighton thats 2k vertical drop yet its half the length of a 2k drop on the east coast then averages hold that the run would be twice as steep. Brighton has steep stuff just not long runs whereas the Canyons has long runs just not tons of super steeps ( unless you hike to it)


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

CaptT said:


> Usually it's our gender doing the riding....:dunno::cheeky4:


Yes, my Dear, yes. That is why I love your gender OHHHH SOOOO MUCH!!!!!



mdc said:


> Solid advice! Hey, I think I've done everything you said! :laugh:
> I'm still thinking about chasing a storm at the Bird again this year, I'll keep you posted on that!
> MDC


I am trying to situate myself to be able to make another 3-day trip out there in April.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> I dont really see where you would have trouble riding at Snowbird I just think its a tad harder when you have a varying abilities within a group there.


Eh, take the newbies down Cirque Traverse! I'll be doing the same with my girl when I bring her out there. 



burritosandsnow said:


> Plus really to get the great benefit of the Bird you want a nice day with lots of new snow so you can enjoy the bowls chutes and many drops.


Absolutely! Bird on a Powder Day!!!! (especially if it is a sketchy powder day where nowhere else gets pow except Bird. If everyone else is getting snow, don't worry about the bird.



burritosandsnow said:


> As far as getting wrapped up in vertical feet I wouldnt be too worried about the numbers. If you take a run at Brighton thats 2k vertical drop yet its half the length of a 2k drop on the east coast then averages hold that the run would be twice as steep. Brighton has steep stuff just not long runs whereas the Canyons has long runs just not tons of super steeps ( unless you hike to it)


Yeah, Killington's 3000 Vert doesn't even compare to Out West. Placid comparing its vert. to Vail's is just a travesty!!!!! Also, when you compare vert, consider acreage. 2000 feet over 1000 Acres is much more different than 3000 feet over 500 acres


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> thanks for the heads up. ok i feel more and more hyped up and more confident.
> 
> Ill be there from feb 27- mar 2. If ur going solo then u can join me and my girl. she'll prob be on the greens but i do want to explore the blues and blacks at the bowl.
> 
> PM me if ur interested.:thumbsup:


I'm currently following the weather reports and if the weather holds and they get a storm I'll definitely hit you up. I wanna use up my annual vacation where there's a lot of pow and I'm afriad of the warming/cooling weather there recently. Well other than the snow the next 4 days...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh pow days at the bird! If you get a nice one here's what i'd do. Morning, just bomb the tram, start with chips and then rotate out the front ridge. Once that gets too tracked out head to the gad lift which is slow but gets nice sun. In the afternoon hit mineral. Imo the bowls aren't worth it on a day with fresh lines abound. Its a long sketchy toe side traverse for a regular foot, save that for the days afterwards when the pow is more scarce. Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> The two places Id recommend are the two youve thought of going to Canyons and Brighton. The reason being is because these two places have good terrain for groups with people of varying abilities. Many Brighton runs that are nice wide groomers for your girl will offer lots of natural rollers and jibs along the sides for you. Another good thing about Brighton is that there are many runs where your girl can go down a nice long groomer and the run beside it will be a bit more challenging yet both merge at the bottom to the same lift. The canyons just has ungodly amounts of long groomers that are still fun to ride for all abilities.


there is a fight happening now b/w me and my girl...i want to go to brighton, the canyons and snowbird for the 3 days well be there but she says to go only to 2 so ill stick to the original plan and go to brighton so she can enjoy the wide groomers
thanx:thumbsup:




Magnum626 said:


> I'm currently following the weather reports and if the weather holds and they get a storm I'll definitely hit you up. I wanna use up my annual vacation where there's a lot of pow and I'm afriad of the warming/cooling weather there recently. Well other than the snow the next 4 days...lol


Just pull the trigger already :laugh:



darckeen said:


> Oh pow days at the bird! If you get a nice one here's what i'd do. Morning, just bomb the tram, start with chips and then rotate out the front ridge. Once that gets too tracked out head to the gad lift which is slow but gets nice sun. In the afternoon hit mineral. Imo the bowls aren't worth it on a day with fresh lines abound. Its a long sketchy toe side traverse for a regular foot, save that for the days afterwards when the pow is more scarce. Good luck!



i already have snowbird plans fully disected..im gonna rape the crap out of that hill as well as all the terrain it has to offer...well besides the suicidal cliff jumps of course


----------

